# How do you just not give up?



## gharet (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello this is my first post here as I am a new member to these forums. I have a question.. how do you just not give up on finding a lady who can accept you for your size?

I am 6'4" 450 nicely dressed and well groomed when I leave the house. I am not the most charming of guys(or so I have been told) and a bit of a goofball, and literally I can't even get a women to give me the time of day...
At best I receive a polite excuse, normally am just ignored, and sometimes get publicly humiliated.. When women see me even walking in their direction they tend to move making it plainly obvious.. or worse yet look a me with such a look of disgust at my size that she wouldn't talk to me if I was the last guy on earth.

I have only had a few and I do mean few female friends in my life and thats as far as anything could ever go as it was always made clear that I wasn't their type.

So how do you keep going on? For about the past 2 years I have pretty much exiled myself to my house and became a hermit due to the constant rejection... so please any helpful advice would be welcomed.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 14, 2010)

Stop hingeing your value on someone else.


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 14, 2010)

It goes both ways, man. I'm not fat but I want a fat guy...no luck. Never had one and I've had my share of attempts. All that any of us can say here is Good Luck. We all need it.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Stop hingeing your value on someone else.



^^^ THIS ^^^


It's not all about "finding a woman". You need start slow. Start with making some female friends. Just be yourself. It's SO much better to have a select few in a close inner circle that like you for who you are and everything you stand for, than to have a HUGE group of friends who like you for someone you're trying to be because that's what you think they'll like.

This concept needs to be developed in BASIC interpersonal relationships (friendships) before you can even consider being romantically entangled.

Next step. Cut out the desperation. Women can smell that from a mile away, and it's no fuckin' Axe body spray. It's "I just rolled around in a landfill all day." (I.e. the quickest way to run them off) 

I haven't had so much as a kiss in 3 years. But I'm not anywhere near giving up, because you need to realize that YES, relationships and everything that come from them are AMAZING, but they're not the be all end all. And that's something you can only realize yourself through soul searching.

Once you realize that, you'll see that it's not about "Giving up", or finding out how to "keep going on". It's about living life, and seizing the opportunities life sends your way when you find them, whether they're on your timetable or not.


----------



## gharet (Aug 14, 2010)

I wish I had the moxy you guys have, obviously I don't. I guess I wasn't too clear on my post.. I'm not here because I am desperately seeking susan. I'm here hopefully find advice on how to change my situation.

Let's see maybe I can be more clear. I live in a small rural county.. not soo small that everyone knows everyone by name but small. I don't have alot of friends, but the ones I do have are very close.

What I need advice on is how to cope with a community where it is considered soo repulsive to even be friends with a fat man. I am not joking here. Out of all my friends only 2 are female.. and they have been PUBLICLY ridiculed for being me in public. It isn't just me either, I have seen it happen to other fat men also.

Now i know everyone is going to tell me "fuck them.. it doen't matter what others think about you.. just what you think about yourself".. and I wish that was really true.. but the reality of it is that community especially a small one does determine your worth as a person.. It really doesn't matter how good I feel about myself or how high my self esteem is when the area which I live treats .. especially fat men.. as lepers to be avoided at all costs.

That is what I am asking advice on.. how do I deal with this... How do I go about even making another female friend when by even talking to a fat man they risk being ridiculed themselves.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 14, 2010)

Get out. That's pretty much your only option. If you're so desperate and it is indeed as bad as you say, your only REAL option is to go somewhere else.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 14, 2010)

In relation to what other peoples' attitudes are to overweight people....there's not much advice I can give you that can change it.

The only thing you can do is prove that you're worth it.

Here's the point where usually we would have an 80s style montage.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Aug 14, 2010)

It sounds to me like you have some serious self-esteem issues to deal with in your life. Finding a woman to like you may seem like this is going to help but in the long run can actually hurt you even more if she ends up rejecting you because, well..., because you don't seem to like yourself very much.

Granted, this is simply armchair advice I'm doling out here but you should seriously consider getting some therapy (I'm sure you could find someone on these boards who could directly to a fat-friendly therapist in your area) or at the very least, seek out the sound counsel of a wise person/friend on this matter.

In my opinion, to be fat is to be ridiculed. That's just the way it is. Because you can't change other people from ridiculing you, all you can do is work on accepting yourself enough so that you can live with this ridicule.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Aug 14, 2010)

Be yourself, accept yourself. Society pushes harder every day for people to be super healthy and sometimes people who are barely pudgy get hassled for being "overweight". Which is quite ludicrous. What's most important is that you don't wall yourself into the misery you feel when you get rejected. Lots of skinny and "hot" spicy dudes get rejected all the time. Let your personality shine. If someone doesn't like you or want to get to know you because you're fat, they have some growing up to do and probably wouldn't be great dating material anyway, at least for anything serious lol. 

I guess this can apply to many other things in life, but a negative mindset creates a negative atmosphere, one where it's harder for you to function at the best of your natural abilities. I'm not saying you're a negative person or even have a negative mindset, just saying that it's easy to fall into one when you feel like there's no way you can achieve a positive result. 

So yeah, be yourself and accept yourself. Enjoy your life, you never know when it's going to be over.


----------



## imfree (Aug 14, 2010)

gharet said:


> Hello this is my first post here as I am a new member to these forums. I have a question.. how do you just not give up on finding a lady who can accept you for your size?
> 
> I am 6'4" 450 nicely dressed and well groomed when I leave the house. I am not the most charming of guys(or so I have been told) and a bit of a goofball, and literally I can't even get a women to give me the time of day...
> At best I receive a polite excuse, normally am just ignored, and sometimes get publicly humiliated.. When women see me even walking in their direction they tend to move making it plainly obvious.. or worse yet look a me with such a look of disgust at my size that she wouldn't talk to me if I was the last guy on earth.
> ...



I know what you mean, Gharet. I'm disabled, 55years
old, Short(5'8"), don't have a vehicle, and poor.
Sometimes I feel like I'm wasted life, like why even
f**king bother to go on.


----------



## escapist (Aug 14, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Stop hingeing your value on someone else.



I would listen to that right there!


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 14, 2010)

anything escapist says.txt



Hobbie Hobbies Hobbies. You need something that you can go do that will take your mind off whatever happens to be bringing you down. This may sound cliche, but when I am sad from rejection or mad because some girl didnt talk to me, I am happy as a clam after I get to the gym and move around 350lbs of iron. Not because I believe in the whole exercise to relieve it, but rather because it takes my mind off of it and I really enjoy lifting weights. 

Other things I do is work on my car, or another favorite of mine is to analyze what happened with the girl and see where I could improve for next time. 9/10 its not that she was rejecting my weight or height or hair color ect, it was just that we didnt work. out of 20 girls you meet 1-3 you will really hit it off with.


----------



## olwen (Aug 14, 2010)

gharet, unless you plan on moving someplace else, it seems to me like you really don't have much choice but to just carve out a space for yourself in that town. You have as much right to be there as anyone else and if people don't want to take the time to get to know you then screw them.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 14, 2010)

Gharet.... we're about the same weight....however you are taller than me by about 3 inches. As long as you are mobile and reasonably fit (and I assume that you are a pleasant person), there's no reason you shouldn't be able to carve a space for yourself.


----------



## escapist (Aug 14, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> anything escapist says.txt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I think your really onto something a few years ago when I first started coming here I was really in a slump after the end of a 10+ year relationship. Recovery was hard and I had to do a lot of soul searching. I started walking, walking lead to hiking, and hiking lead to finding something I LOVED to do. After just a few weeks of it I found myself meeting great people, getting numbers, making business contacts, and even dating options came from it.

It very much is a numbers game, and the more numbers you get comfortable with meeting, greeting and saying hello, the more comfort you will start to project with everybody you meet. That comfort you bring to any conversation makes others feel comfort and its easy for them to open up to you, and that is where real possibility start to happen. I gotta say I pride myself more on one on one conversation skills than anything else. 


so maybe its not anything_escapist_says.txt maybe its anything_bigpulve_says.txt  :happy:


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm gunna go ahead and tell you to start thinking of yourself as better than everyone else. not like, rediculously better, but smidgenly so. enough to put that look of derision in your eye to those people who consider you lower than them. people like that expect you to "know your place" and can't handle it when it turns out that someone thinks them lower than they "should be". it's a mind game but hey, like addicts and movie star wanna-bes say "fake it till you make it"


----------



## Paquito (Aug 14, 2010)

You have to tell the world to fuck off and just be you. Don't think about if doing X will make a girl accept you or if Y will cause rejection.


----------



## Big Jaycee (Aug 15, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> It goes both ways, man.



Not really.



blubberismanly said:


> I'm not fat but I want a fat guy...no luck. Never had one and I've had my share of attempts. All that any of us can say here is Good Luck. We all need it.



One might reasonably conclude that some women come here for ego validation, and to screw/flirt with guys they wouldn't give the time of day IRL.

And no offense, but personally, I don't really buy it when an apparently attractive, thin, FFA bemoans a dearth of receptive BHM.

If they were genuinely interested in meeting a typical BHM, one would think that DIMMS is the ideal place to find one.

Yet, curiously, there is nary a DIMMS BHM-FFA success story to be found(esp with respect to the elusive, hypothetical, thin FFA - ie. a Unicorn).

Clearly, BHM are not the contrary party here, so we can only assume that many desperately seeking FFAs aren't genuine in their preferences, or are only attracted to the most special case of BHM as to make the whole FFA label a meaningless farce.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 15, 2010)

Big Jaycee said:


> Not really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not that it's common but i'm going to refer you to the "KinkyKitten and Von Pudge" thread. the Poster children for dims happiness.


----------



## Big Jaycee (Aug 15, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ^^^ THIS ^^^
> 
> 
> It's not all about "finding a woman". You need start slow. Start with making some female friends. Just be yourself. It's SO much better to have a select few in a close inner circle that like you for who you are and everything you stand for, than to have a HUGE group of friends who like you for someone you're trying to be because that's what you think they'll like.
> ...



This is circular.

Sexually undesirable men are chronically unsuccessful with women.

Chronically unsuccessful men tend to have low confidence(unless they are delusional, or *very* slow on the uptake), and tend to be desperate(unless they are asexual).

So, saying that women are intolerant of desperate men is the same as saying they are intolerant of sexually undesirable men, as confidence and desperation are not a priori.

Women aren't clairvoyant, they aren't possessed of any extrasensory intuition - they see a guy who looks like he doesn't get much tail, and then reasonably infer that he is 'desperate'(just like I would).

I know of plenty BHM who aren't ostensibly 'desperate', and that still hasn't changed their prospects for the better.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2010)

Big Jaycee said:


> Not really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're going to fit in so well here.


----------



## bladenite78 (Aug 15, 2010)

people are what they are, chemistry between two people is an enigma and is something that can not be produced on demand or design. Its either there or its not. Honestly...its like this, be happy with who you are or make yourself who you want to be. People gravitate towards people who even just put on a facade of being in charge of their lives, its the kind of person that even if you dont like him or her, you respect them. I say, if you feel like giving up, then you've got work on yourself to do..then go look for someone.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 15, 2010)

Big Jaycee said:


> This is circular.
> 
> Sexually undesirable men are chronically unsuccessful with women.
> 
> ...



is that you stdlpn??? lol!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> is that you stdlpn??? lol!



not stldpn, but someone else we thought we got rid of...


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> not stldpn, but someone else we thought we got rid of...


Exactly.



Gharet: Get out of the house. Make yourself visible. Ignore the idiots who give you dirty looks or steer clear of you. Chances are they do that to a lot of other people too. 


Oh and by the way, a lot of women do possess an extrasensory intuition. I sensed that bullshit post all the way from the BBW board.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> not stldpn, but someone else we thought we got rid of...



I was gonna dive on him, but then I realized your right. His faulty logic and complete misunderstanding of basic human interaction shine through his pretentious word games.


----------



## Big Jaycee (Aug 15, 2010)

ClockworkOrange said:


> Be yourself, accept yourself. Society pushes harder every day for people to be super healthy and sometimes people who are barely pudgy get hassled for being "overweight". Which is quite ludicrous. What's most important is that you don't wall yourself into the misery you feel when you get rejected. Lots of skinny and "hot" spicy dudes get rejected all the time.



I hang out with lots of guys that fit this description.

Do they get rejected?

Sure.

Sometimes.

But I can tell you, the only time they sleep alone is when they want to.


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 15, 2010)

Big Jaycee said:


> the only time they sleep alone is when they want to.



To everyone but our resident BJ: 

This is true only of sports stars, a few actors, and the Kennedies in their prime. All other men spend more time alone than they would like to admit.
And no, this doesn't sound exactly like our resident whack-a-troll to me. The logic flows the same, but near schizophrenic sesquipedalian ramblings are missing...


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> To everyone but our resident BJ:
> 
> This is true only of sports stars, a few actors, and the Kennedies in their prime. All other men spend more time alone than they would like to admit.
> And no, this doesn't sound exactly like our resident whack-a-troll to me. The logic flows the same, but near schizophrenic sesquipedalian ramblings are missing...


Check the threadbare post history. One DOES match the description.


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmmm. I guess you're correct. 

Oh well.

Like s/he/it matters.


----------



## Big Jaycee (Aug 15, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> To everyone but our resident BJ:
> 
> This is true only of sports stars, a few actors, and the Kennedies in their prime.



No, it is true of any guy who is sufficiently attractive(those whose physical characteristics are bound within a certain neighbourhood of variance). 

QED.


And it goes without saying that this is obviously not limited only to high status men and celebrities.

Anyone with 'hot-guy' friends, will know exactly where I'm coming from.



lovelocs said:


> All other men spend more time alone than they would like to admit.



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 15, 2010)

Big Jaycee said:


> No, it is true of any guy who is sufficiently attractive(those whose physical characteristics are bound within a certain neighbourhood of variance).
> 
> QED.
> 
> ...



Got "hot-guy" friends on both sides of the divide, and you're wrong. Very, VERY few people can just grab anyone they want anytime they want, anywhere they want. For the rest, from talk-show hosts and rock stars all the way down to health-club bodybuilders, there's more in the Brag than in the Bag, if you get my drift.

Not to mention having two BHM friends in serious relationships, one of them married, informs me that, yes, women DO go for guys with guts. FFAs aren't urban legends, manufactured myths, or cheap romance novel fictions... they're very real.

Life just isn't as simple as you're trying to pretend it is, and thank God for that.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 15, 2010)

gharet said:


> Hello this is my first post here as I am a new member to these forums. I have a question.. how do you just not give up on finding a lady who can accept you for your size?
> 
> I am 6'4" 450 nicely dressed and well groomed when I leave the house. I am not the most charming of guys(or so I have been told) and a bit of a goofball, and literally I can't even get a women to give me the time of day...
> At best I receive a polite excuse, normally am just ignored, and sometimes get publicly humiliated.. When women see me even walking in their direction they tend to move making it plainly obvious.. or worse yet look a me with such a look of disgust at my size that she wouldn't talk to me if I was the last guy on earth.
> ...



Now to the meat of this topic (and I do love meat):

Step 1: End the self-imposed exile. You're not going to meet new people just sitting in your room. You MAY meet new people online, but they may not be close enough for physical contact. (Just my luck, an FFA whose tastes match mine is in British Columbia...)

Step 2: Realize that all men have more Female Friends than serious love interests. Women don't just grab the first good-looking guy they see; they're looking for prospects, and those prospects will only match a finite set of the superset that is Men.

Step 3: Get used to rejection and don't let it bother you so much. Of course it hurts; you just asked a woman to go out with you and she (at least) turned you down flat. But like the song says, you'll never get what you're after unless you "pick yourself up, dust yourself off, start all over again".

Rejection is a part of life. I've personally had the women I asked out declare they were married and had left their wedding ring at home. Not a very good story, no, but I had to give her points for thinking on her feet. Did it stop me?

Nah. Not having any money, THAT stopped me.  But when I can, I plan to start right back in looking for someone to go out to dinner and a movie with.

Step 4: Check your tactics. You need to find women you'll get along with; look for women in the places you shop, your church, your school, the movie theater. You're aiming for someone with a little common ground, here, so look for women that enjoy the things YOU enjoy.

(As an example, Dom DeLuise met his wife, Carol, while they were in summer stock. They were married 44 years when he died.)

Step 5: Don't dwell on it. I know, I know, easier said than done, but it's true: If you're depressing, you'll NEVER attract anyone light-hearted; if you seem antisocial, you'll drive away people who enjoy parties.

This is where it helps to lean on the trope of the Jolly Fat Man: The happier you act, the more people will want to be around you. Jokes are good (but stay away from sarcasm and self-deprecation). Funny stories are better.  Be jolly and friendly, and people will want to know you better. (If nothing else, it does wonders for your social life.)

Step 6: If you've got it, flaunt it. While it's not actually true that money can compensate for anything, women do like men that are good providers. If you have the money, go to the good clubs, wearing the best clothes you can get away with. In fact, dress fashionably wherever you go; people who care about their appearance always look more attractive.

(If you've got the money, this would be a good time to get a whole new wardrobe; two years is "two" long for most fashions.)

Step 7: Don't push it. The final step, this is very important for all concerned, because:

You Are A Good Person.

You Do Not Need A Woman To:

... make you complete.
... warm your bed.
... cook your meals.
... keep your house.
... manage your affairs.
... take care of you.
... validate your masculinity.

That's not their job in a relationship. Their "job" is to love you like you love them, to be an equal partner in the relationship, and to act as a balancing factor from time to time. (You know, the same as YOUR job in the relationship.)

There you have it; the guide to being happy. And if I can just get a frickin' JOB, I'll gladly put it into practice.


----------



## Big Jaycee (Aug 15, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Got "hot-guy" friends on both sides of the divide, and you're wrong. Very, VERY few people can just grab anyone they want anytime they want, anywhere they want.



Which is not what I said.

I am saying that genuinely attractive guys(which are admittedly rare, by female standards) have an easy time scoring partners who are readily available, and attractive.

I am not saying they can pick whoever they want.



Wanderer said:


> For the rest, from talk-show hosts and rock stars all the way down to health-club bodybuilders, there's more in the Brag than in the Bag, if you get my drift.
> 
> Not to mention having two BHM friends in serious relationships, one of them married, informs me that, yes, women DO go for guys with guts. FFAs aren't urban legends, manufactured myths, or cheap romance novel fictions... they're very real.



What is relevant is that FFAs are rare, and conventionally attractive FFAs are prohibitively rare.


----------



## Big Jaycee (Aug 15, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Now to the meat of this topic (and I do love meat):
> 
> Step 1: End the self-imposed exile. You're not going to meet new people just sitting in your room. You MAY meet new people online, but they may not be close enough for physical contact. (Just my luck, an FFA whose tastes match mine is in British Columbia...)
> 
> Step 2: Realize that all men have more Female Friends than serious love interests. Women don't just grab the first good-looking guy they see;



And what do you think justifies the term 'Mr. Right-Now'?

Seriously, you must live in DisneyLand.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 15, 2010)

Big Jaycee said:


> Which is not what I said.
> 
> I am saying that genuinely attractive guys(which are admittedly rare, by female standards) have an easy time scoring partners who are readily available, and attractive.
> 
> ...



. . .

Oh, that's rich. THAT is RICH.

Do you realize you just declared AT LEAST 90% of the women on this board "not conventionally attractive"? Not only does that SCREAM sour grapes (right up there with "She didn't like my pickup line, so she must be a lesbian"), but it's an insult to the fine women on this board. "They like fat guys, so if they're not lying they must be ugly."

But hey, let's take a look at the premise. For instance, here's Carol Arthur Deluise, wife of the never-skinny Dom:







Here's Anne Marie Loder DeLuise, second wife of Dom's son Peter:






Here's John Goodman with his wife, Annabeth Hartzog:






Oh, but they're actors, right? Different standards? How about UK-born professional wrestler Martin Ruane (Giant Haystacks) and his wife Rita, with their three sons:






I DARE you to call these women "not conventionally pretty".

Just because they won't date YOU does not make them ugly.


----------



## Big Jaycee (Aug 15, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> . . .
> 
> Oh, that's rich. THAT is RICH.
> 
> Do you realize you just declared AT LEAST 90% of the women on this board "not conventionally attractive"?



I declared nothing of the sort - that is merely your inference.



Wanderer said:


> .
> Not only does that SCREAM sour grapes (right up there with "She didn't like my pickup line, so she must be a lesbian"), but it's an insult to the fine women on this board. "They like fat guys, so if they're not lying they must be ugly."



Why should I have sour grapes regarding women who(by your assertion alone) I find unattractive.

It occurs that you are grasping at straws, so I should inform you that I am not observing any personal problem of mine, per se, but rather a systemic problem.

Thus, your obvious ad hominems don't carry much weight.



Wanderer said:


> Here's Anne Marie Loder DeLuise, second wife of Dom's son Peter:



And, big-surprise there, that *this* is the only woman not paired with a fat guy.


----------



## Big Jaycee (Aug 15, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> anything escapist says.txt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once you start paying attention to the obvious patterns around you, it should become evident that these are *precisely* the kinds of independent variables that are hindering your success with women(regardless of what anyone says to the contrary).



bigpulve said:


> out of 20 girls you meet 1-3 you will really hit it off with.



An interesting figure.

How did you come by it?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Got "hot-guy" friends on both sides of the divide, and you're wrong. Very, VERY few people can just grab anyone they want anytime they want, anywhere they want. For the rest, from talk-show hosts and rock stars all the way down to health-club bodybuilders, there's more in the Brag than in the Bag, if you get my drift.
> 
> Not to mention having two BHM friends in serious relationships, one of them married, informs me that, yes, women DO go for guys with guts. FFAs aren't urban legends, manufactured myths, or cheap romance novel fictions... they're very real.
> 
> Life just isn't as simple as you're trying to pretend it is, and thank God for that.



Correct. My entire family is fat. I have two BIG little brothers, both married that get hit on relentlessly and it's not their imagination. I've seen it many times.



Big Jaycee said:


> Which is not what I said.
> 
> I am saying that genuinely attractive guys(which are admittedly rare, by female standards) have an easy time scoring partners who are readily available, and attractive.
> 
> ...



I'm an FFA and I'd like you to define 'conventionally attractive' because I made a small fortune based on my looks as a plus-size model. I attract both FAs and non-FAs and I have more than one FFA friend who love their fat men or actively pursue them.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 15, 2010)

Big Jaycee said:


> Once you start paying attention to the obvious patterns around you, it should become evident that these are *precisely* the kinds of independent variables that are hindering your success with women(regardless of what anyone says to the contrary).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you said in the first part makes zero sense in reference to what I said.



and the figure is not scientific fact delinator. its just a hyperbole to say that finding the right one is a numbers game.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> Yeah I think your really onto something a few years ago when I first started coming here I was really in a slump after the end of a 10+ year relationship. Recovery was hard and I had to do a lot of soul searching. I started walking, walking lead to hiking, and hiking lead to finding something I LOVED to do. After just a few weeks of it I found myself meeting great people, getting numbers, making business contacts, and even dating options came from it.
> 
> It very much is a numbers game, and the more numbers you get comfortable with meeting, greeting and saying hello, the more comfort you will start to project with everybody you meet. That comfort you bring to any conversation makes others feel comfort and its easy for them to open up to you, and that is where real possibility start to happen. I gotta say I pride myself more on one on one conversation skills than anything else.
> 
> ...


Yeah right on. Not only does hobbies make you feel better, you can meet people, have fun, you name it. Another thing about hobbies Ive come to believe is that the more things that can take your time away from women, women will find attractive because they know they arent going to be smothered by the person.And they have to compete a little to get your attention.

Also man your right on the dot. Im learning that even if you can get a first date but not further, that was a still a positive because you are meeting people and getting better at it. Sooner or later you are bound the meet someone you really connect with. I just wish I had better beginning one on one skills. 

:blush: how about anything_escapist_and_bigpulve_agree_on.txt.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> :blush: how about anything_escapist_and_bigpulve_agree_on.txt.



preach_on_brothah.txt?


----------



## Big Jaycee (Aug 15, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> What you said in the first part makes zero sense in reference to what I said.



I am implying that it is reasonable for you to conclude that you are, in fact, being rejected due to your individual physical characteristics. 



bigpulve said:


> and the figure is not scientific fact delinator. its just a hyperbole to say that finding the right one is a numbers game.



Used in this kind of context, citing a 'numbers game' is just an oblique appeal to probability(logical fallacy).

And more importantly, it ignores relative dependencies. 

Prediction: 10 yrs from now, you will look back in shame, and lament what a naive tool you were in your young adulthood.


----------



## Big Jaycee (Aug 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Correct. My entire family is fat. I have two BIG little brothers, both married that get hit on relentlessly and it's not their imagination. I've seen it many times.



How tall are they?



CastingPearls said:


> I'm an FFA and I'd like you to define 'conventionally attractive'



Not BBW(let's not argue it, as I certainly wouldn't claim that BHM are conventionally attractive either).



CastingPearls said:


> because I made a small fortune based on my looks as a plus-size model.



So, what?

I know a smallish BHM(5'10, 220-ish) 'model', who can't find a girl for the life of him. 



CastingPearls said:


> I attract both FAs and non-FAs and I have more than one FFA friend who love their fat men or actively pursue them.



Again, I'm not making universal claims - I'm not saying there aren't women out there who end up choosing fat guys.

So, particular cases aren't a contradiction.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

Big Jaycee said:


> So, particular cases aren't a contradiction.



Well isn't that handy? Anything contradictory to your argument is automatically invalid? Bravo sir. Bravo.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Well isn't that handy? Anything contradictory to your argument is automatically invalid? Bravo sir. Bravo.



Pst...if you feed the troll, he just grows larger. He absorbs your bullets, sir.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Pst...if you feed the troll, he just grows larger. He absorbs your bullets, sir.



I want him to burst.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I want him to burst.



...that kind of activity is for another forum.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2010)

Well it looks like it's on timeout. This alternate identity didn't last long this time.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

Good. Paquito, fetch the martinis.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Good. Paquito, fetch the martinis.



Make sure they're on the silver tray too. And GOSHDAMMIT why aren't you in the fucking tuxedo and monkey mask!?


----------



## escapist (Aug 15, 2010)

Big Jaycee said:


> *I am implying that it is reasonable for you to conclude that you are, in fact, being rejected due to your individual physical characteristics. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh crap look out, its attack of the Clones, do I smell Akam'z Raz0r, Deleter-ator, whatever the hell his name is.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> Oh crap look out, its attack of the Clones, do I smell Akam'z Raz0r, Deleter-ator, whatever the hell his name is.



Just a wee bit late to the party today, eh escapist?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

Awwww grampy Escapist want his pipe?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Well isn't that handy? Anything contradictory to your argument is automatically invalid? Bravo sir. Bravo.



THIS



theronin23 said:


> Pst...if you feed the troll, he just grows larger. He absorbs your bullets, sir.



You are correct, sir.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You are correct, sir.



I'm kind of NOTORIOUS for not backing down from an argument, but I backed down from one with (whatever the fuck it is) because I knew he was a troll.


----------



## escapist (Aug 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Just a wee bit late to the party today, eh escapist?



lol you guys must have missed my post a month or so ago. I'm SUPER busy now, going for my Masters, new job, lots of stuff going on....so yeah I hardly even make it to dims anymore  you will have to torture the trolls for me.

**Passes off torch**


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2010)

These martinis taste almost as good as the victory over ridiculously obvious trolls.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> These martinis taste almost as good as the victory over ridiculously obvious trolls.



Cheers! To the squashing of many more!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Cheers! To the squashing of many more!



Now we're gonna get all the FFAs acting like trolls so they can get squashed. 

What a complicated life we lead.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 15, 2010)

Fuck me, i moved to a new apartment this weekend, and i was busy with that, so i missed all the troll action . . . FML!

Can i still have an apple-tini?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Now we're gonna get all the FFAs acting like trolls so they can get squashed.
> 
> What a complicated life we lead.



Still, one must trudge on. *sips Appletini*


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Fuck me, i moved to a new apartment this weekend, and i was busy with that, so i missed all the troll action . . . FML!
> 
> Can i still have an apple-tini?



On a silver platter and everything, Mr. Bionic Arizona.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll go with a choco-tini, thank you very much


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 15, 2010)

Ill skip the tinis, but if someone would kindly make me up a redbull and absolut it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> Ill skip the tinis, but if someone would kindly make me up a redbull and absolut it'd be much appreciated.



*monocle falls off*

Someone dares ask for redbull in yonder HOUSE OF 'TINIS!?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2010)

Filthy martini, please.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *monocle falls off*
> 
> Someone dares ask for redbull in yonder HOUSE OF 'TINIS!?



What he said.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

This is a quick look at me just cause its so damn perfect I want some ...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> This is a quick look at me just cause its so damn perfect I want some ...



Awww you are so damn adorable! I could just pinch those cheeks!

José Cuervo? Good choice? Is that your nightcap?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> This is a quick look at me just cause its so damn perfect I want some ...



I heartily endorse this.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 15, 2010)

Silly and cute!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Awww you are so damn adorable! I could just pinch those cheeks!
> 
> José Cuervo? Good choice? Is that your nightcap?



Well there are better tequila Jose Cuervo is probably the cheapest haha so not my choice, but it's what I was given for the pic my friend and I were bored haha. I was pretending to be mexican xD. I am guatemalan and armenian though.
And not quit as sexy like the other ladies on here haha seriously!
The hat is confy not for sleeping thoughaha

Woo hoo I have a go for the pic Paquito
and Odenthalius thanks


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Well there are better tequila Jose Cuervo is probably the cheapest haha so not my choice, but it's what I was given for the pic my friend and I were bored haha. I was pretending to be mexican xD. I am guatemalan and armenian though.
> And not quit as sexy like the other ladies on here haha seriously!
> The hat is confy not for sleeping thoughaha



I dunno, I don't find the traditional mexican costume of poncho and tequila that sexy...... you could probably rock a jeans and t-shirt combo though. :happy:

So you're guatemenian?


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm the most interesting man in the world.

I can speak Italian...in French.

I don't normally drink, but when I do, I reach for an appletini.


----------



## Amandy (Aug 15, 2010)

The poor OP is still trying to get laid while you heartless pricks sit here and get drunk. Nice.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I dunno, I don't find the traditional mexican costume of poncho and tequila that sexy...... you could probably rock a jeans and t-shirt combo though. :happy:
> 
> So you're guatemenian?



Haha yeah not sexy at all xD GOTTA love it 

Haha wow good way of putting it I am guatemenian 

Whats wrong with getting drunk


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

Amandy said:


> The poor OP is still trying to get laid while you heartless pricks sit here and get drunk. Nice.



This is a seminar. On how to get laid.

Yeah.

That's it. *shifty eyes*


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 15, 2010)

Amandy said:


> The poor OP is still trying to get laid while you heartless pricks sit here and get drunk. Nice.



way to kill my buzz amandy!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I heartily endorse this.



Hells yeah!



Odenthalius said:


> Silly and cute!



Well eh I try ya know :happy:


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 15, 2010)

so lbm, i have this bottle of Sauza Hornitos here and no one to drink it with... care to join me???


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so lbm, i have this bottle of Sauza Hornitos here and no one to drink it with... care to join me???



If I drank of course, but since I don't how about another time haha


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

*lays out a trail of banana cheesecake leading to the basement*


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *lays out a trail of banana cheesecake leading to the basement*



Can't . . . resist . . . *follows cheese cake*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Can't . . . resist . . . *follows cheese cake*



*twirls mustache evilly*


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *twirls mustache evilly*



*doesn't happen to notice the evil twirling of mustache* *gasp*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> *doesn't happen to notice the evil twirling of mustache* *gasp*



*begins monologuing about an automated stick-prodding machine installed in the basement*


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *begins monologuing about an automated stick-prodding machine installed in the basement*



that's just dirty!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> that's just dirty!



Those sticks had it coming!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *begins monologuing about an automated stick-prodding machine installed in the basement*



haha woaw why a prodding MACHINE * begins to take all the cheese cake and runs off* hehehe


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> that's just dirty!



And what where you thinking dirty mind I see hahaha xD


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> haha woaw why a prodding MACHINE * begins to take all the cheese cake and runs off* hehehe



Drat! Distracted by a comment! 

Foiled again!

*throws top hat on floor and stamps on it*


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 15, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> And what where you thinking dirty mind I see hahaha xD



no, see , like this machine, but with a stick... and... um, yeah... awwwwwwwwwkward... :blush:


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Drat! Distracted by a comment!
> 
> Foiled again!
> 
> *throws top hat on floor and stamps on it*



Indeed it was my plan all along I get cheese cake and fun muhahahahaha!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> no, see , like this machine, but with a stick... and... um, yeah... awwwwwwwwwkward... :blush:



I see *tisk tisk tisk* hahaha


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 16, 2010)

I see I missed the picture.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 16, 2010)

and Ive had an apple and chocolate martini... was not a fan of either.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 16, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so lbm, i have this bottle of Sauza Hornitos here and no one to drink it with... care to join me???



I know it's not the classiest, but hornitos is my favorite tequíla. 

You didn't invite me, but i think we should share a drink as future bionic bitches.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 16, 2010)

Amandy said:


> The poor OP is still trying to get laid while you heartless pricks sit here and get drunk. Nice.



Are you mad because we didn't offer you a drink?

How rude of us, here are all these bhm complaining about not finding women, and apparently it's because we're too busy partying to notice you ogling us. :batting:


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 16, 2010)

Big Jaycee said:


> I declared nothing of the sort - that is merely your inference.



Ah, so "FFAs who are conventionally pretty are prohibitively rare" does not mean "FFAs who are conventionally pretty are prohibitively rare"? That must be the same logic that says, "They only go to bed alone if they want to" does not mean "they can get a woman anytime they want".

Your logic, sir, is undeserving of the title, and should be deemed imagination.



> Why should I have sour grapes regarding women who(by your assertion alone) I find unattractive.



Can't stand your own words? YOU'RE the one who said most FFAs aren't "conventionally attractive". Like Aesop's fox declaring the grapes he can't get are sour, you declare the women who won't go out with you ugly, as a means of salving your wounded pride. Not that it works, but children do play pretend, don't they?



> It occurs that you are grasping at straws, so I should inform you that I am not observing any personal problem of mine, per se, but rather a systemic problem.
> 
> Thus, your obvious ad hominems don't carry much weight.



As opposed to your bland insult to the women of Dims, which of course must be valid by reason of your big... brain.



> And, big-surprise there, that *this* is the only woman not paired with a fat guy.



You never heard of Peter DeLuise? Allow me to enlighten you:







Yes, that chunky guy in uniform is Peter DeLuise, the husband of that woman you just admitted was "conventionally attractive" within your narrow little range of values. Of course, you'll now either declare you never said she was pretty, or that Peter DeLuise can't _possibly_ count as a BHM for the purpose of your logic-be-darned attempt at playing Superior Intellect (which is rather like going skeet shooting with a zip gun, in your case).

You are attempting to disprove facts, sirrah. That is a fool's errand, and it seems a fool has accepted it. Pray discontinue your efforts at denigrating the populace of this board and find one more to your liking... perhaps one of the Meowgroups on Usenet?


----------



## Phatality (Aug 16, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Well isn't that handy? Anything contradictory to your argument is automatically invalid? Bravo sir. Bravo.



Actually, particular cases aren't relevant to liklihood, unless framed by scientific observation.

So, trivial as they are, they can't contradict anything he's said.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 16, 2010)

Phatality said:


> Actually, particular cases aren't relevant to liklihood, unless framed by scientific observation.
> 
> So, trivial as they are, they can't contradict anything he's said.



He's baaaaack.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 16, 2010)

Phatality said:


> Actually, particular cases aren't relevant to liklihood, unless framed by scientific observation.
> 
> So, trivial as they are, they can't contradict anything he's said.



Let's see how many posts you can make this time.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 16, 2010)

Phatality said:


> Actually, particular cases aren't relevant to liklihood, unless framed by scientific observation.
> 
> So, trivial as they are, they can't contradict anything he's said.



What gets me is how baldly he's insulting the fine women around here. "FFAs are rare, and FFAs who are conventionally pretty are prohibitively rare". Gee, nah, he didn't just insult the looks of the women on this board... he just implied it into the ground.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I do suppose this thread is about how one does not give up. I wonder what his motivations are.


----------



## Phatality (Aug 16, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Ah, so "FFAs who are conventionally pretty are prohibitively rare" does not mean "FFAs who are conventionally pretty are prohibitively rare"? That must be the same logic that says, "They only go to bed alone if they want to" does not mean "they can get a woman anytime they want".



Why are you twisting (obvious) strawmen from the posts of someone who's already been banned?



Wanderer said:


> You never heard of Peter DeLuise? Allow me to enlighten you:



Uh, he's not fat.

Google some pics of him, until the shirtless ones come up.

Looks like a classic mesomorph to me.

Not a fat guy AT ALL.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 16, 2010)

Phatality said:


> Why are you twisting



(innocent look)

Yes? Go on...


----------



## Phatality (Aug 16, 2010)

What confuses me, is why everyone is celebrating the banishment of an (apparently) chronic troll?

If moderation safeguards really are so implicitly porous, you should expect that he will return at his pleasure(he could be back already, unbeknownst to everyone but himself).

And to the mod with the itchy trigger finger: I find it ironic that you style yourself as an advocate of truth, considering how obviously contemptuous you are of it.

It is interesting to note that only the truth needs to be supressed - lies can be refuted.

The thing about the truth though, is that it has a way of prevailing in the end.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 16, 2010)

Phatality said:


> What confuses me, is why everyone is celebrating the banishment of an (apparently) chronic troll?
> 
> If moderation safeguards really are so implicitly porous, you should expect that he will return at his pleasure(he could be back already, unbeknownst to everyone but himself).
> 
> ...



Any mod bannign you know is doing so because you're creating duplicate accounts over top of others banned for either the same reason or the original reason for the ban, whatever that may be. No trigger finger.


----------



## Phatality (Aug 16, 2010)

Then the implication still holds for the initial banning.

But admit it - you guys love a little (perceived) trolling, all the same.


----------



## Kazak (Aug 16, 2010)

i officially gave up today.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 16, 2010)

Phatality said:


> Then the implication still holds for the initial banning.
> 
> But admit it - you guys love a little (perceived) trolling, all the same.



Well, it's fun to laugh at, sure. But mostly it's annoying.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 16, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> I see I missed the picture.



Yuppers sorry next time ey


----------



## Phatality (Aug 16, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> What gets me is how baldly he's insulting the fine women around here. "FFAs are rare, and FFAs who are conventionally pretty are prohibitively rare". Gee, nah, he didn't just insult the looks of the women on this board... he just implied it into the ground.




DIMMS is an atypical population, and I believe he is concerned with larger samples.

What is common here is not necessarily common in another(or larger) space.

Ergo, he is not commenting on the local DIMMS female population. 

So, get over it already and learn to make dispassionate inferences.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 16, 2010)

YAY!!! I'm here for the troll this time. 

For someone who tries to use syntactical maturity to try to wind Kron's words to fumble people up, it makes me giggle that he keeps on writing "DIMMS" instead of "DIMS."

Heh. 

Who's got the apple-tinis?


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> YAY!!! I'm here for the troll this time.
> 
> For someone who tries to use syntactical maturity to try to wind Kron's words to fumble people up, it makes me giggle that he keeps on writing "DIMMS" instead of "DIMS."
> 
> ...



I'm making my self another choco-tini, but just one minute and I'll mix you one up!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 16, 2010)

I actually dislike appletinis... Give me a pure original one anyday. 

"I like to have a martini, 
Two at the very most,
After three I'm under the table,
After four I'm under my host. "


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 16, 2010)

Gone...again...hopefully,eventually he'll take a hint. I'm thinking no, but I am wishing he would anyway.

Is it too early for a martini?

And if someone can get this thread back on topic, that'd be awesome. 

thanks.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 16, 2010)

It's never too early for a martini *claps twice* Paquito!

And also....yeah...

Roll with the punches. I know it sucks having people looking down on you, but I'm gonna crack out some Ellie Roosevelt and say _no-one can make you feel inferior without your consent_. Don't be fooled by the illusion that they hold the key to your happiness.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 16, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Yuppers sorry next time ey


Let me just get my puppy dog look going....


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 16, 2010)

Phatality said:


> DIMMS is an atypical population, and I believe he is concerned with larger samples.
> 
> What is common here is not necessarily common in another(or larger) space.
> 
> ...



Since you're doubtless still reading this, try and follow the logic:

A: The statement was, "FFAs are rare, FFAs who are conventionally pretty are prohibitively rare".

B: The statement was made here, on the *BHM/FFA* board.

C: Therefore, it looks about as innocent as telling black jokes to the NAACP. It would be highly illogical to infer that a reference to a subgroup, made in front of a sizable population of that subgroup, is not meant to refer to the sizable population. For another example, try saying, "all feminists are lesbians" in front of a meeting of the NOW.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 16, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Since you're doubtless still reading this, try and follow the logic:
> 
> A: The statement was, "FFAs are rare, FFAs who are conventionally pretty are prohibitively rare".
> 
> ...



Wanderer, I know he's annoying, and does everything to rile us up, but leave it alone. He's just a troll, he WANTS you to argue.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 16, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Since you're doubtless still reading this, try and follow the logic:
> 
> A: The statement was, "FFAs are rare, FFAs who are conventionally pretty are prohibitively rare".
> 
> ...



He's already banned again, so...

yea.


----------



## HeartsBHM (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a brother in the same predicament(back on topic).

I used to blame him too, until he asked me to put myself in his shoes.

As hard as it sometimes is for BBW, I hate to admit, it is that much harder for BHM(even my all BBW GFs go on and on about thin guys constantly).

So, I don't believe in blaming the victim.

I mean, why do we have anti hate laws if no one can make you feel inferior 'without your consent'?

I hate to invoke 'evolution'(like the troll), but I was reading something the other day which said that we've bascically evolved to be sensetive to the approval of the opposite sex, for reasons of reproductive success.

Makes sense.

It also said, that the more we fail to get that approval, the more we expect to fail in the future, causing great anxiety and distress.

This describes my brother *perfectly*.

To the OP, as much as I would like to tell you to hold your head high, and eventually you'll find someone, the truth is, I don't know what or who you're looking for.

If you're looking for anyone smaller than a SSBBW, I don't think your chances are high, because I really don't see many large BHM with women significantly smaller than them(outside dims, that is).

If you really want to improve your chances at finding someone alot smaller, you're probably going to have to lose alot of weight, unfortunately.

It's not fair, but that's the way it seems to be, and that's what I've encouraged my brother to do.

The thing is, he says that if he loses enough weight to where women find him attractive, he'll spurn BBW just like they rejected him when he was larger. 

And I think that's sad.


----------



## Esther (Aug 16, 2010)

I lol'd when he wrote "you guys love a little trolling" and then edited it later to say "you guys love a little (perceived) trolling". Guy just can't quite admit that he is a fucking TROLL.


----------



## gharet (Aug 16, 2010)

HeartsBHM said:


> I have a brother in the same predicament(back on topic).
> 
> I used to blame him too, until he asked me to put myself in his shoes.
> 
> ...



It desn't matter much to me on a person's size or weight or skin color.. I'm not very judgemental . I was just feeling frustrated was all and yes for some reason BBW seem to be much colder towards me for some reason.. I didn't even think about that until I read this post.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 16, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> This is a quick look at me just cause its so damn perfect I want some ...



W-W-W-WHAT?!! :shocked:

Pogo you are so WRONG for flash posting in a brand new (non picture) thread, that only a handful of people knew about at the time. And then add insult to injury, you post about what was missed in another (non picture) thread? That is just mean, Pogo, MEAN! 

I am officially calling Shenanigans for the rest of us who should have at least been given a fair chance at seeing you in all your Cuervo glory on a regular pic thread even if you only had it for a short time. 

Shenanigans I tells ya!! SHENANIGANS!!! *stomps off pouting*


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 16, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> W-W-W-WHAT?!! :shocked:
> 
> Pogo you are so WRONG for flash posting in a brand new (non picture) thread, that only a handful of people knew about at the time. And then add insult to injury, you post about what was missed in another (non picture) thread? That is just mean, Pogo, MEAN!
> 
> ...


I SAW IT!!! HA HA HA!!! You missed it, woman.

LBG--the only thing missing was the Filthy Sanchez moustache.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I SAW IT!!! HA HA HA!!! You missed it, woman.
> 
> LBG--the only thing missing was the Filthy Sanchez moustache.



LOL! Ewwww! That part can STAY missing! LMAO!


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 16, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> . . .
> 
> 
> Here's John Goodman with his wife, Annabeth Hartzog:
> ...


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 17, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> W-W-W-WHAT?!! :shocked:
> 
> Pogo you are so WRONG for flash posting in a brand new (non picture) thread, that only a handful of people knew about at the time. And then add insult to injury, you post about what was missed in another (non picture) thread? That is just mean, Pogo, MEAN!
> 
> ...



Haha it just made sense everyone was making drinks and I had a drink jk and I shall post it on the ladies thread then so people can stop pouting haha.



CastingPearls said:


> I SAW IT!!! HA HA HA!!! You missed it, woman.
> 
> 
> LBG--the only thing missing was the Filthy Sanchez moustache.




Haha oh my gosh that would of been hilarious next time


----------



## gharet (Aug 17, 2010)

Amandy said:


> The poor OP is still trying to get laid while you heartless pricks sit here and get drunk. Nice.



:doh: LOL here I am trying to get laid, and you guys are getting drunk and posting pics.. WTF rofl.. And not even the courtesy to make me one also.. LOL Just joined these forums and already being excluded from the party.. BAH!!!!!!!

Guess it time to go stand in the corner and sexually assault my hand :shocked:


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 18, 2010)

Kazak said:


> i officially gave up today.



I saw that. I saw what you did there. YOU GAVE UP. 

UNFORGIVABLE!! 

View attachment unforgivable.jpg


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 18, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> I saw that. I saw what you did there. YOU GAVE UP.
> 
> UNFORGIVABLE!!



That's a MISTAKE....don't make me call Bo Vice!


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 18, 2010)

Call Him, Fool!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 18, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> I saw that. I saw what you did there. YOU GAVE UP.
> 
> UNFORGIVABLE!!



HAHAHAHA, I haven't seen this in ages. 

Oh man, awesome.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 19, 2010)

Youre not giving up, you are taking a hiatus... Im not actively looking for anyone to date right now, doesnt mean I have given up. Im not actively trying to lose weight, instead I have shifted my focus to getting stronger and making bigger muscles.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 20, 2010)

The OP makes very valid arguments. I think he should give up. Problem solved.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 20, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Wanderer said:
> 
> 
> > . . .
> ...


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 20, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Nah, Roseanne looks completely different, even blonde.



No way dude, you're wrong (twice). That is a picture of Roseanne. Just do a simple search and you'll see that you are incorrect.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop clouding my mind ... I knew I was on to something


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 20, 2010)

vardon_grip said:


> No way dude, you're wrong (twice). That is a picture of Roseanne. Just do a simple search and you'll see that you are incorrect.



It took three searches through Web and Images, plus IMDB, to find out that you are...

... right:







Sorry for the confusion. That first picture was labeled "John Goodman with his wife, Annabeth Hartzog".


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> The OP makes very valid arguments. I think he should give up. Problem solved.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


>



Sorry. I had an "I give up" day.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Sorry. I had an "I give up" day.




Can haz back rub?






Or straight to the drinking?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 20, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Stop clouding my mind ... I knew I was on to something


You know too much. I'll have to kill you now. 
Lucky for you, you get to choose the method of death.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You know too much. I'll have to kill you now.
> Lucky for you, you get to choose the method of death.



death by orgasm? is that an option?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 21, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> death by orgasm? is that an option?



DEATH BY SNOO SNOO!


----------



## Mortx (Aug 23, 2010)

Listen Brother, I've got weird advice to give. When I was purposley looking for a Woman most ignored Me, so I just decided to be happy and content with Myself and not worry if I meet a Woman. So I began ignoring Females to the point of not talking or looking at them. Then suddenly these young attractive Women began to try and get My attention, I mean some were generally Beautiful. I was thinking 'what the hell is this'. They would actually get angry with Me for not paying attention to them! I realized that's a Womans weakness, is that They LOVE attention and get mad when You don't give it to Them.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 23, 2010)

Mortx said:


> I realized that's a Womans weakness, is that They LOVE attention and get mad when You don't give it to Them.



Maybe some self-conscious skank does, but a girl with any self-respect will realize you're being difficult and move on to better things. I'm pretty sure the OP wants someone with a little worth, no? Sorry, but this is pretty much the stupidest advice given to this topic.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 23, 2010)

Mortx said:


> ...snip...
> I realized that's a Womans weakness, is that They LOVE attention and get mad when You don't give it to Them.





bionic_eggplant said:


> Maybe some self-conscious skank does,
> ...snip...



Hey! HEY!! *HEY!!!*

Now, now!! 

Every skank is self-conscience, yes, but not every one who is self-conscience a skank. Most shy folks are self-conscience too after all. Just speaking up for our shy peeps 'cause they're too timid to do it themselves.

-signed
Non-Conscience Skank


----------



## Zowie (Aug 23, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hey! HEY!! *HEY!!!*
> 
> Now, now!!
> 
> ...



I guess that came out wrong. I have nothing against the shy (being one myself), but it bugs me that he said all women will look and talk to a guy if he won't give them any attention.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 23, 2010)

It's definitely from "The Game"...it's a stupid game pick up artists play.

Oh, did I just break some kind of man law? Guess what, I don't give a fuck.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 23, 2010)

Where's Escapist when we need him?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 23, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Where's Escapist when we need him?



Don't you do this to me.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 23, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> It's definitely from "The Game"...it's a stupid game pick up artists play.
> 
> Oh, did I just break some kind of man law? Guess what, I don't give a fuck.



Pick up artist? Where is my baseball bat?


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 23, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Maybe some self-conscious skank does, but a girl with any self-respect will realize you're being difficult and move on to better things. I'm pretty sure the OP wants someone with a little worth, no? Sorry, but this is pretty much the stupidest advice given to this topic.



I don't think it's that stupid...as much as we say that it's untrue, lots of women do go after men that play hard to get. And the same goes for guys...


----------



## Kazak (Aug 23, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hey! HEY!! *HEY!!!*
> 
> Now, now!!
> 
> ...



Non-Conscience Skank? but you just said....


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 23, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> death by orgasm? is that an option?



That would be a perfect option


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 23, 2010)

The being a tad hard to get only works if you have already brought up the womans interest level in you. If not then its just not going to do anything. People in general want what they cant get, if they already have an interest in getting it.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 23, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Don't you do this to me.



Or me. Dammit we don't need it!


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 23, 2010)

um, i'm giving up also, not just on women though, i'm thinking life in general...

we can start a club! but that involves members and charters and activities... n/m i give up on that too...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 23, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Pick up artist? Where is my baseball bat?



hahahaha, brilliant.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 23, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Don't you do this to me.





WillSpark said:


> Or me. Dammit we don't need it!



Gentlemen, the answer to your unasked question of _why?_ is right here:



JenFromOC said:


> Pick up artist? Where is my baseball bat?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't need another infraction for this. 

Although that would be highly entertaining.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 26, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> The being a tad hard to get only works if you have already brought up the womans interest level in you. If not then its just not going to do anything. People in general want what they cant get, if they already have an interest in getting it.



Amen to that; I seem to fade into the background. Maybe I should start a game of solitaire and hope the Douglas Adams equation works...


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 28, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> um, i'm giving up also, not just on women though, i'm thinking life in general...
> 
> we can start a club! but that involves members and charters and activities... n/m i give up on that too...



This sounds like a depressing club. 


Motion to name it "Misery Loves Company".


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 28, 2010)

Love life is a funny thing. I have a cousin who is a year older than I, 80 lbs less, slightly taller than I, but who has never even kissed a girl. Where as I have had girlfriends, a couple sexual partners ect. My aunts has secretly said things about him and I, like how has eric had girl friends when mike is so much thinner. 

You know what seperates us? Our personalities. I get rejected, I am sorta sully for a day or 2, but then whatev. He gets the friend card, stops talking to the girl and then calles her names like bitch and the c word. Also I have things I can really be confident in like my weight lifting, my mechanical skills, my path in life. 

Basically you have heard the be confident and yourself stuff a million times. But Im gonna help out a little more. Find something that you can really hang your hat on. The better you get at whatever it is, that confidence will bleed over into your regular life. An example is right now my squats and deadlifts in the gym have shot up over 100 lbs. That makes me estatic and super confident and guess what? Im more confident in regular day life right now.


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 30, 2010)

So to make oneself more appealing to the opposite sex, you are suggesting that we 

*
Improve ourselves?!?*


Nah, couldn't possibly be saying that...


----------

